# Another morning another regulated bottom feeder (Italy)



## andro (27/3/15)

http://www.originalmoddog.it/index.php?id_category=83&controller=category&id_lang=7

this is a company that they get really good review for customer service etc . 
one thing i noticed in the italian forum is people tend to stay around 15 w max for vaping . and a lot of them dont do lung hit but just mouth to lung

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (27/3/15)

Damn, but they're crazy with their prices!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

Now this one you can say is a Looker 

Wonder what it goes for...

Edit: Ow I see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (27/3/15)

zadiac said:


> Damn, but they're crazy with their prices!


they have more boxes in the forum from 200 euro up . this is the most expensive they sell , im looking to see if i can find bf regulated that is not chinese and not at astronomical price . if i succeed u guys will know ...i ll post it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (27/3/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Now this one you can say is a Looker
> 
> Wonder what it goes for


500 euro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/3/15)

andro said:


> 500 euro.



Danm thats expensive

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (27/3/15)

http://www.originalmoddog.it/index.php?id_category=79&controller=category&id_lang=7

this one is not regulated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (27/3/15)

this one can be customized with whatewer u like start at 270 euro, has usb charging and best dna 40 from evolve . 
http://www.del-sole.it/categorie-1594/SUNBOX.aspx

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (27/3/15)

andro said:


> http://www.originalmoddog.it/index.php?id_category=83&controller=category&id_lang=7
> 
> this is a company that they get really good review for customer service etc .
> one thing i noticed in the italian forum is people tend to stay around 15 w max for vaping . and a lot of them dont do lung hit but just mouth to lung


 Now that i like


----------



## kimbo (27/3/15)

andro said:


> http://www.originalmoddog.it/index.php?id_category=79&controller=category&id_lang=7
> 
> this one is not regulated



Those are very good looking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (27/3/15)

http://www.smoke20.it/labox.html

a nice video , still too expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------

